# Margate (Qld) Sunday 9-07-06



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ross

Conditions looked good and glad you got a result for the effort in the chill.

I was still putting out ZZZZZs at that time :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> I didn't even need to put my skirt on :wink:


If you dress like that Ross, I'll wear my tutu and lipstick at bigW in August :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

You guys are twisted....


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice pics and story. You were only out there for about 2.5 hrs. With such great weather and getting some nice fish, I wouldn't want to come in until lunch time! The cod looks like the estuary cod I catch over rocky areas here on the Capricorn Coast (Cent. Qld).


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Top looking day there Ross. Weather looks perfect.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Ah, Meoldchina, the old lunch-with-wife-at-beach-and-walk-around-at-low-tide trick! Cunning dude.

Not joking, not all of us have partners who yak (except maybe on the phone) so being able to share a bit of glorious weather on a beach over a bit of tucker is good for the family karma. And if you can spy out some interesting gutters or rocky patches while giving your attention to your loved one, all the better.

"Yes dear, I am listening [gee that gutter would have at least 3 m ot water in it at high tide] Pardon, what did you say?" :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Ross, looks like you had a nice morning, love those little cod, they can really pull hard for their size, saw one almost the same colouring on an ausfish post from the seaway a few days ago.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, and I'll have my tights ready for the Big W trip. 
btw Ross, a mate of mine brought me his copy of July's fishing qld monthly as he said there was an article about kayak fishing, was a good read too.


----------

